# 9-13 Downiville, Ca



## NorCalBottleHunter (Sep 18, 2008)

not a bad show, bigger then i thought it would be




























 the whole experience got me so pumped, bring on the rains oh lord to soften up the ground so my probe will run true and easy and find its mark.


----------



## glass man (Sep 18, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURES! BEAUTIFUL! THIS IS ONE SHOW SO FAR AWAY ,I CAN'T SEE ME EVER GETTING TO IT ,BUT ONE I HAVE WANTED TO GET TO A LONG TIME!


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Sep 18, 2008)

like i said,  glassman, i was surprised of how big it was and the town of Downiville is so awsome! lots of old structures and it was beautiful weather. hers more pictures


----------



## glass man (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS MAN I NEEDED THAT![8D] ANY PICTURES OF THE TOWN?


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry GLASSMAN, i did not., wish i had though


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.ghosttownexplorers.org/california/downieville/downieville.htm


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 19, 2008)

That was a good show but a long 3 hour drive.  I picked up several goodies.  My favorite being a tiny round bottle with a glass ground stopper embossed with "Sacramento".  I forget the full embossing but I will post it later.  I have never seen it before and it "might" be a rare one.  I got it for a whopping $5.00.  I really wanted the bitters that was being raffled, but, as it always seems to happen, one of the dealers won it..........[]  I also got a nice little 12 paneled open pontil bottle about 3 inches tall.  That was $5.00 dollars too, no embossing but very clean and a nice pontil.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 19, 2008)

I wandered up thataway for a few hours on Saturday morning. Saw nothing I couldn't live without, but did sell a couple of nice Renz's Herb Bitters that I dug last winter. The display was cool, though. Too bad that it wasn't as big as the "wall of whiskies" that we put up there in '94. I could've filled one of their cases with different colored Cundurangos, but didn't want to be tied up all day. Maybe next time.


----------



## glass man (Sep 20, 2008)

THANKS NORCAL AND WILKIE! MAM THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL PLACE,LIKE  IT USED TO BE AROUND HERE TILL ATLANTA MOVED IN. WISH I LIVED THERE!GUESS A POOR BOY COULDN,T DO IT THOUGH![I CAN BARELY LIVE HERE]


----------



## caldigs (Sep 25, 2008)

Mike, what color and variants were your Renz's ? How much did you get for them ?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Both were large letter Renz's and olive amber in color. One had a killer drip that stuck out the side of the neck about 1/2" down from the lip. Nice western bottles that aren't dug so often these days. Everyone seems to put so much emphasis on the small letter ones, something that I don't really fully understand. I have dug both in the same pits, nearly side by side.


----------



## caldigs (Oct 2, 2008)

Interesting. We recently dug a green small letter variant next to two busted large letter variants. Wonder if there were making both variants for a while ?


----------

